# Recommendation for Galveston Area RV Park



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Can anyone recommned nice RV park possible that has boat ramp or docks in Galveston area.

searacer


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Bayou shores RV park is the only one in Galveston with boat docks and ramp.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*RV Park Recommendation access to Trinity Bay*

Hi

Is there a RV park close to Trinity Bay that's below $325 a month someone can recommend I can drive a little ways to launch my boat. I wish is fish around Mid point in Trinity Bay. My RV 31 foot need full hookups for monthly rental (3 months) 30 amp service.


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm in the same boat. would like to do POC RV Park, its $275 but need to be a little closer so that wife and daughter can come me us after ballet on sat mornings. Most I have found that are fairly nice are $400 plus. Looking to do about 3-6 months to try it out. then in summer do POC.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Law Dog said:


> Bayou shores RV park is the only one in Galveston with boat docks and ramp.


i dont believe they have a dock or ramp, could be wrong, but they are on the water. you can pull up there in you're boat as its a nice sandy bottom.


----------

